# Freebies für Poser



## schnuffelchen (27. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich suche Seiten auf denen man Freebies für Poser bekommen kann. Also Kleidung, Haare usw. 

Am besten für die Versionen 5 und 4.

Ich habe mir schon etwas bei Poserfashion geholt, aber die Sachen wollen irgendwie nicht funktionieren. Am liebsten wäre es mir auch, wenn es Freebies für die Figuren sind, die es bereits bei Poser gibt, da ich die kostenpflichtigen Figuren wie Victoria nicht habe.

Würde mcih über hilfe freuen.


----------

